# Which Scorpion ?



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hopefully the „Scorpion" will be available soon (August would be my guess) and there's no doubt Imam going to order one. But what colour ?
BLUE, ORANGE, GREEN

























Or should I go for the new Squad


----------



## davidibiza (Nov 19, 2016)

The one with the orange minute hand. The second photo. Gorgeous...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

You missed the "black" version, with only white lume... ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I know but thanks anyway for mentioning. I ruled this one out, I think qua looks it is too close to my Ocean.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Orange


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

So this is like Grasshopper advising the Master... 
but I like the Squad’s white on black date, simpler dial with just hours, 5 minute increment bezel, the first less obtrusive, the other two a bit easier to read at a glance. I also like it’s less chunkier bezel tooth, and the 12 o’clock crown should be comfortable and perhaps unique depending on your collection. 

I did google a bit, but did not find specs, so those might sway me if very different from the others. 

All just opinion of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KGampp (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow I have never seen these before, all of them are great looking but that orange is stunning. I don’t think you could go wrong with any of these.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

nodnar said:


> I did google a bit, but did not find specs, so those might sway me if very different from the others.


They are not available until now, so the specs are not official yet. 
But here they are:
42 mm diameter, water resistance 30 ATM, 
turnable bezel with Superluminova, 
double curved sapphire crystal with AR coating inside, 
screwed case back, screwed crown, 
automatic movement Laco 24 (ETA 2824.2 Elabore,
hands and parts of the dial coated with Superluminova - any information missing? ;-)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

KGampp said:


> Wow I have never seen these before, all of them are great looking but that orange is stunning. I don't think you could go wrong with any of these.


Well, Laco showcased them at Basel and I published pics here on WUS. You must have missed my posts

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/lac...2018-a-4665901-post45587117.html#post45587117

https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/bas...d-laco-4668319-post45616093.html#post45616093

http://www.watchuseek.com/baselworld-2018-live-report-new-laco-watches-pricing/

The new LACO Scorpion (first showcased at BaselWorld 2018)

You should come in more often ?


----------



## KGampp (Sep 8, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Well, Laco showcased them at Basel and I published pics here on WUS. You must have missed my posts
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/lac...2018-a-4665901-post45587117.html#post45587117
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you for these, and yes I wasn't active until a few weeks ago so there is a lot I have missed out on.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I dig that green


----------



## oceanfan (Feb 28, 2011)

I’m going for the Green Scorpion and the new Squad!

What are the chances of the new Squad having a solid caseback? I see no reason to see the 2824 movement, unless they pretty it up a bit.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

oceanfan said:


> .....What are the chances of the new Squad having a solid caseback?


Honestly, I can't remember whether the Atacama Baselworld prototype had a solid back or display back. Sent Sarah a PM. She's in Las Vegas right now, an answer will take some time though.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Tonight Sarah replied from Las Vegas show ground: The Atacama will feature a display back.

@Sarah: Thanks and come home safe.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I would have a difficult time choosing as all color combos look great. I look forward to seeing photos in low light that would show lume of individual colored minute hands.


----------



## craiggroves91 (Feb 21, 2017)

You couldn't go wrong with any of them, comes down to what pleases you most!


----------



## jsbx1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mike,

Going a little against the grain here.... I'd get the "Black" Scorpion and flip the Ocean you have. I agree they look similar, but here is my thinking. That Ocean watch is HUGE and looking at the lugs, probably looks even bigger on the wrist. The "Black" Scorpion keeps the subdued look of a mission watch like the Ocean, but in a manageable 42mm case with smaller rounded lugs and the dial doesn't look as crowded and more refined than the Ocean. 

Tony


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

jsbx1 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Going a little against the grain here.... I'd get the "Black" Scorpion and flip the Ocean you have. I agree they look similar, but here is my thinking. That Ocean watch is HUGE and looking at the lugs, probably looks even bigger on the wrist. The "Black" Scorpion keeps the subdued look of a mission watch like the Ocean, but in a manageable 42mm case with smaller rounded lugs and the dial doesn't look as crowded and more refined than the Ocean.
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony for chiming in. Food for thoughts......


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Green from my side.
But if there would be yellow, that's the one to go.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

wtma said:


> Green from my side.
> But if there would be yellow, that's the one to go.


Got a splash of yellow with the Damasko DS30, orange with the Laco Ocean and DA42, so green indeed is option no. 1 currently. Decisions, decisions....can't get the green DC80 out of my mind.......


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Got a splash of yellow with the Damasko DS30, orange with the Laco Ocean and DA42, so green indeed is option no. 1 currently. Decisions, decisions....can't get the green DC80 out of my mind.......


Now the DC80 is truly a game changer. If eventually you will get a green DC80, then blue Scorpion might be the better option for now.


----------



## oceanfan (Feb 28, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Tonight Sarah replied from Las Vegas show ground: The Atacama will feature a display back.
> 
> @Sarah: Thanks and come home safe.


Ug... It's not like the 2824 is any thing special to look at. I would rather see an etched or engraved case back espcially on a dive/tactical watch.

R.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Shape may not be for some but i like the Squad.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Any update regarding when these will be available for purchase? I've never owned a Laco watch, but these sure have peaked my interest. All color combinations look great and will be challenged to pick only one.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

The orange is most attractive, but how many do a lighter almost lime green so subtly? Decisions, but ultimately I'd lay down my money for the orange.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

tsteph12 said:


> Any update regarding when these will be available for purchase? I've never owned a Laco watch, but these sure have peaked my interest. All color combinations look great and will be challenged to pick only one.


Well, when visiting Laco last Friday the current Skorpion watches, still prototypes, got facelifted, slightly but noticeable. Pics will follow when I am back home. My guess re availability: around Munichtime.


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

Both the green and blue are amazing looking colors......


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

JasonEdward said:


> Both the green and blue are amazing looking colors......


On watchtime.net there's the annual voting "dive watch of the year 2018" Laco's „ex-Scorpion" in blue now "Atlantik" (available as of autumn) is one of the candidates.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

We have now official names for all four models named after different regions of the world:

- Himalaya (black/white one)
- Amazonas (green one)
- Atlantik (blue one)
- Mojave (orange one)

Skorpion will be only the nickname for these models as we wanted to stick to the city/region names of the other models...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

For those members interested in the new Laco „Scorpion" reference numbers and colours:









Himalaya (Ref: 862106): Black Bezel with White Accents

Amazonas (Ref: 862107): Black Bezel with Green Accents

Atlantik (Ref: 862108): Black Bezel with Blue Accents

Mojave (Ref: 862109): Black Bezel with Orange Accents


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Am finding myself strangely attracted to the green. I typically go with more traditional colors on watches, but Amazonas is calling.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Himalaya or Mojave for me.

When are these out?


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

steinercat said:


> Himalaya or Mojave for me.
> 
> When are these out?


Latest update is October, but unfortunately we don't have any exact date at the moment. 
But of course we will keep you updated as soon as we have any news ;-)


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Latest update is October, but unfortunately we don't have any exact date at the moment.
> But of course we will keep you updated as soon as we have any news ;-)


Great to hear that bit of news. |>

Good luck!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Is it October yet? Just couldn't help bumping this thread given how excited I am about this diver!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

tsteph12 said:


> Is it October yet? Just couldn't help bumping this thread given how excited I am about this diver!


According to Laco it will be end of October.



> Today at the ZSK Stickmaschinen Open House event in Krefeld! Also with our brand new sports watches which are available by end of October.
> Heute beim ZSK Open House Event in Krefeld! Mit dabei sind auch unsere neuen Sportuhren, die ab Ende Oktober erhältlich sind


----------



## daiphucka (Oct 26, 2018)

It's perfect


----------



## TLUX (Oct 6, 2018)

Blue does it for me.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

These are now on Laco website available for purchase and will ship mid November. I would get one on bracelet, but haven't yet decided between going with Amazonas or Mojave. They actually all look great to me!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Finally, after contemplating for a year, pulled the trigger on the Himalaya when we visited Laco some weeks ago.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Congrats!
It’s such a cool watch with strong sporty vibe on it. I like the yellow accent.


----------



## eltonj (Apr 24, 2014)

The Himalaya is great. Nice! Love the green one as well.


----------

